# Talked him out of one of my dogs.....



## OldFortKennels

Well I just had a man and his family over to my house to look at our dogs. They were interested in getting a dog from us when we do our next breeding, whenever that might be. So I began talking to them. They really really wanted to get an APBT, or so they thought. They had been talking to a breeder in their area that had, now get this, told them that he could give them a TEMPERAMENT GUARANTEE!!!! Now as kindly as I could, I told them this guy either didnt have true APBT OR HE WAS INSANE. You cant give a temperament guarantee on an APBT, especially a puppy.

Anyways the longer we talked the more I found out about them I told them that I couldn't guarantee mine not to be animal aggressive or have prey drive, and then I explained why. I found out they had other dogs and cats and horses and that they wanted this pup to interract sociably with all of the above. I told them that it would be a gamble. It might work with one of my pups but on the other hand it might not. I told them that sometimes the DA or AA, (animal aggresion) doesn't show for 9-24 months. I also said some dogs live in perfect harmony but there was no guarantee. I told them, (MY OPINION) these were not dogs for dog parks and petsmart, and they wanted a dog that they could do this with. I said it may work but then again it may not. In the end the guy thanked me and told me that he was glad to have learned this now and not later as he gets very attached to his dogs and would hate to find this out later. He said he was just going to get another breed and I told him I was glad. I would much rather tell him now than for him to find out the hard way later. I told him that he could get a pup from us and it be the best family dog and animal friendly dog he ever owned, but on the other hand it might be a dog that could not interact with his chickens, ducks, dogs and cats. 

So he shook my hand, I shook his, he told me what had some beautiful dogs, I thanked him and we both left happy. This breeds just not for everyone.


----------



## wheezie

to bad there are not more breeders like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie

You did the right thing Andy it's good to know we have some honorable breeder's left in the world. You should be very proud which I am sure you are.


----------



## OldFortKennels

I want people to get a dog from me and be happy about it, then they tell others.

I dont want people to get a dog from me and not be happy because its not what they thought it would be, then they tell others!!


----------



## wheezie

it seems like a dog with high drive for these people would be a big liability waiting to happen


----------



## Sadie

Well if it my input matters any on this last breeding ... I am damn happy about ember she is a great dog for a lot of reasons .. I think you did an excellent job and I am a pig happy in sh*t over having her lmfao


----------



## bullybabe

You are a very wise man.


----------



## Trapboi103

Very good move!!!:clap:


----------



## bahamutt99

Credit goes to both sides in this scenario. It's good to see people who can be honest about the breed and its shortcomings. And at the same time, its good to see a potential owner opening their mind to the idea that their previous notions might be wrong. Nice.


----------



## buzhunter

This thread ought to be a sticky. Good save Andy.


----------



## los44

that was a great thing you did! i dont think people understand how much drive and energy/aggression a working/gamebred dog can have. i had a apbt named tess when i was younger that chewed her way through a wooden door. she put me through hell, she was so destructive, but i loved her none the less and miss her still.


----------



## scottronics01

:clap: Well done Andy! 


> wheezie to bad there are not more breeders like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats it thats all, theres no better way to respond to this post..:thumbsup:


----------



## redog

Thanks Andy!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Good job Andy. I'm glad that you were ale to save this family and APBT from a possible hellish experience.


----------



## NIKKI

:clap: awesome job. we need more honest breeders like you that are not out to just make a $.


----------



## smokey_joe

bahamutt99 said:


> Credit goes to both sides in this scenario. It's good to see people who can be honest about the breed and its shortcomings. And at the same time, its good to see a potential owner opening their mind to the idea that their previous notions might be wrong. Nice.


Agree 100%


----------



## IlyHalee0915

That Breeder is hilarious... so what if the dogs mean they get a refund HAHA.


----------



## hell no they wont go

now thats what a good breeder should do in situations like these! i guess that guy was just lucky to bump into you he may have gone to the wrong person to get pups from instead and they could have bribed him into buying one from them instead of laying all the facts out. 


nope an apbt is not for everyone just like the beloved lab and golden aren't for everyone either...although there are manny who would disagree with me on that statement it is true. which is why it is very importaint to reasearch breeds before you buy!!


----------



## chic4pits

sounds to me like this first 'breeder' he went to was just looking for quick money. i'm glad he ran into you OFK. i have to say THANK YOU for educating this guy/family. only if there were more breeders out there who would take the time to talk and get to know what the needs are of the people wanting to buy their pups insted of just looking for a quick buck. maybe there wouldn't be so many out there with no homes or on death row.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

You're too awesome andy. I'm glad this turned out so well! :cheers:


----------



## PBGoodDogs

Outstanding on both ends. Responsible people making responsible decisions. It's refreshing.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Very good Andy......there needs to be more like you. 

I tell people all the time who look at my dog's then decide they have pit bull fever, that they are not for everyone. They may look cute, but they do have that other side, DA and AA side to them. And they do require a high level of commitment and loyalty. 

I would never trust my guys around any kind of livestock,,plus they have never been around any.


----------



## Pitcrew

Good Job!!


----------



## nate

:goodpost: i liked you the first time i met you now now i have nothing but respect for andy :clap:


----------



## OUTLAW

:clap:Great job & :goodpost::clap:


----------



## aussie pitbull

how good is it that a potential owner when looking for info from more then one source and just didn't believe the first so called breeder


----------



## bluesdad

good job man i know people with pits that got them thinking they would get along with their poodle , now hes in the back yard chained up cuz hes da


----------



## Kingston83

very admirable


----------



## stewiesmom

Thank you for the wonderful post, and yes there are some crazy people. You cant not give anyone a temperament guarantee on any animal.


----------



## stewiesmom

Sorry how do I get my puppies picture up here??


----------



## stewiesmom

Never mind


----------



## big_shooter42

Im new to this site but i gotta tell ya i get more and more impressed with the members the more i read, i'm also pretty new to apbt ownership. Anyways way to go its great to see a breeder thats not just worried about making a buck and possibly saving the breed from more bad publicity in my opinion you're a great ambassador for the breed.:clap:


----------



## HoneyMiPit

:goodpost:Thank you,well said.Honesty is where its at with this breed.


----------



## al jarab

*Regarding breeding pit..*



OldFortKennels said:


> I want people to get a dog from me and be happy about it, then they tell others.
> 
> I dont want people to get a dog from me and not be happy because its not what they thought it would be, then they tell others!!


hello there..
i'm valiant from the Philippines..i just would like to ask for some professional advice from you on breeding pit bulls..i have a female red nose pit that i am planning to breed..she's on her third heat now; she's 1 year and 7 months old; she is showing signs of heat already.. her vulva had just swelled, and 5 days ago i observed some blood on her crate..my question is when will be the right time for me to have her mate?..


----------



## kidoekid

i agree with all the posts requesting more breeders like you! i hate breeders who just try to make a quick buck.


----------



## APBTMOMMY

IMHO I think that was awesome. Had this guy bought him and then he decided that he didn't want him because he " didn't turn out the way he thought he would" that would have just been one more person out there giving the breed a bad reputation.That was an awesome job.:clap:


----------



## dutch

"these were not dogs for dog parks and petsmart"

The first part I agree with but not being able to bring them into petsmart/petco I think is going overboard. My pup is neutered and 8 months (yes I know his "on" switch might not happen til 24 months) but I take him to pet smart at least once a week. If anything it's nice to show the rest of the dog owners that pits can cohabitate with the rest of the dog population. Zeus has been socialized around every breed you can think of out the ying-yang. *knock on wood* he still doesn't have a hint of DA. All he does is wag his tail and sniff around. Do your pits have that much DA?

IMO separating them from the rest of the dog population is not going to help our cause. Of course I would never let him off the leash in any environment, but banning them from petsmart/pet stores hurts our cause.

p.s. Zeus' best friend is an adult female boxer that he loves to play with out in the field.


----------



## watchdawg

Thats real. Owner screening like that is what helps keep these dogs out of the headlines on the news or in the papers. Most people want to make the quick dollar not keeping the best interest of the breed im mind. Ive been down that road before.


----------



## dutch

Follow up post incase I was misunderstoood. 

If Zeus shows the first sign of DA (hack up, growling, tail straight) then I will reassess my stance on taking him to dog friendly places such as a pet store. Like I stated before, I would never take him to a dog park or let him off his leash. 

I would also point out that Zeus is neutered which helps in toning down AA and DA. It might be just me but it appears the majority of people on this site have pits that are not neutered (from all of the pictures I've seen here). 

I am not naive in thinking Zeus would never harm a fly, but as of now his DA is nonexistent. Worst-case scenario he show signs of DA and I take him away on his leash. He's already had dozens of dogs show DA to him and he responds like he could care less.

Hopefully this explains my post more thoroughly.


----------



## eddy

i agree you are a very honest person you deserve a lot of credit for doing that, instead of tring to get a sale.And who knows you probly saved one of your puppies from going to a pound and geting put to sleep.somebody get this person a six pack for being breeder of the year.


----------



## Lvis

bahamutt99 said:


> Credit goes to both sides in this scenario. It's good to see people who can be honest about the breed and its shortcomings. And at the same time, its good to see a potential owner opening their mind to the idea that their previous notions might be wrong. Nice.


x2222222222


----------



## Firehazard

Yeah, that was pretty smart; I recon, I have grown up with the impression they're stock dogs first, for I have the same environment as the buyers + multiple children.. You hit the nail on the head, sometimes the DA doesn't show for months, I didn't advise selling to multiple dog environments, kennels, etc, or with stipulation the dog comes back if you can't curve its DA. Its sad we have people that guarantee temperement DA is what they are, its what they do. HA I can guarantee not in my line, has to be trained. They just look intimidating to the untrained eye, LOL..

You deserve props, tobad I ain't in KT I'd buy ya' a cold one.. Your dogs should give you a big THANK YOU..


----------

